# [SOLVED]problem z mozilla-firefox(-bin)

## znal

Uaktualniłem m.in. pango, xulrunnera i firefoxa, jednak ten ostatni nie zainstalował się, wyrzucając w konsoli:

```
./defaults/preferences/firefox.js                                                                                                                                                   

./defaults/preferences/reporter.js                                                                                                                                                  

./defaults/preferences/firefox-branding.js                                                                                                                                          

./browserconfig.properties                                                                                                                                                          

/tmp/portage/www-client/mozilla-firefox-3.0.10/work/mozilla/config/nsinstall -D /tmp/portage/www-client/mozilla-firefox-3.0.10/image//usr/bin                                       

rm -f -f /tmp/portage/www-client/mozilla-firefox-3.0.10/image//usr/bin/firefox                                                                                                      

ln -s /usr/lib64/mozilla-firefox/firefox /tmp/portage/www-client/mozilla-firefox-3.0.10/image//usr/bin                                                                              

gmake[1]: Leaving directory `/tmp/portage/www-client/mozilla-firefox-3.0.10/work/mozilla/browser/installer'                                                                         

 * Setting default locale to pl                                                                                                                                                     

/tmp/portage/www-client/mozilla-firefox-3.0.10/temp/environment: line 3345: dosed: command not found                                                                                

 *                                                                                                                                                                                  

 * ERROR: www-client/mozilla-firefox-3.0.10 failed.                                                                                                                                 

 * Call stack:                                                                                                                                                                      

 *               ebuild.sh, line   49:  Called src_install                                                                                                                          

 *             environment, line 3345:  Called die                                                                                                                                  

 * The specific snippet of code:                                                                                                                                                    

 *           dosed -e "s:general.useragent.locale", "en-US":general.useragent.locale", "${LANG}":" ${MOZILLA_FIVE_HOME}/defaults/${prefs}/firefox.js ${MOZILLA_FIVE_HOME}/defaults/${prefs}/firefox-l10n.js || die "sed failed to change locale";                                                                                                                       

 *  The die message:                                                                                                                                                                

 *   sed failed to change locale  
```

Uruchomienie wersji 3.0.9 skutkuje:

```
Could not find compatible GRE between version 1.9.0.9 and 1.9.0.9.
```

jak wyczytałem na forum jest to typowe przy emergowaniu xulrunnera bez przebudowania firefoxa.

Oto co próbowałem zrobić:

- downgrade xulrunnera (bez zmian)

- downgrade firefoxa (bez zmian)

- downgrade pango (bez zmian)

- emergowanie firefox-bin (bez zmian)

ff-bin poszło dopiero przy wyłączeniu LINGUAS=pl, jednak taka wersja nie działa wywalając:

```
koral@koral ~ $ firefox

(firefox-bin:21634): Pango-WARNING **: No builtin or dynamically

loaded modules were found. Pango will not work correctly.

This probably means there was an error in the creation of:

  '/etc/pango/pango.modules'

You should create this file by running pango-querymodules.

(firefox-bin:21634): Pango-WARNING **: pango_shape called with bad font, expect ugly output

(firefox-bin:21634): Pango-WARNING **: pango_font_get_glyph_extents called with null font argument, expect ugly output

(firefox-bin:21634): Pango-WARNING **: pango_shape called with bad shape_engine, expect ugly output

(firefox-bin:21634): GLib-GObject-CRITICAL **: g_object_get_qdata: assertion `G_IS_OBJECT (object)' failed

(firefox-bin:21634): Pango-CRITICAL **: pango_font_describe: assertion `font != NULL' failed

koral@koral ~ $ /opt/firefox/crashreporter: error while loading shared libraries: libgconf-2.so.4: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory

```

niestety wywołanie pango-querymodules nic nie zmienia, w konsoli dostaję tylko:

```
pango-querymodules                                                                                                                                          

# Pango Modules file                                                                                                                                        

# Automatically generated file, do not edit                                                                                                                 

#

# ModulesPath = /usr/lib64/pango/1.6.0/modules

#

/usr/lib64/pango/1.6.0/modules/pango-hangul-fc.so HangulScriptEngineFc PangoEngineShape PangoRenderFc hangul:*

/usr/lib64/pango/1.6.0/modules/pango-hebrew-fc.so HebrewScriptEngineFc PangoEngineShape PangoRenderFc hebrew:*

/usr/lib64/pango/1.6.0/modules/pango-arabic-fc.so ArabicScriptEngineFc PangoEngineShape PangoRenderFc arabic:* nko:*

/usr/lib64/pango/1.6.0/modules/pango-basic-x.so BasicScriptEngineX PangoEngineShape PangoRenderX common:

/usr/lib64/pango/1.6.0/modules/pango-indic-fc.so devaScriptEngineFc PangoEngineShape PangoRenderFc devanagari:*

/usr/lib64/pango/1.6.0/modules/pango-indic-fc.so bengScriptEngineFc PangoEngineShape PangoRenderFc bengali:*

/usr/lib64/pango/1.6.0/modules/pango-indic-fc.so guruScriptEngineFc PangoEngineShape PangoRenderFc gurmukhi:*

/usr/lib64/pango/1.6.0/modules/pango-indic-fc.so gujrScriptEngineFc PangoEngineShape PangoRenderFc gujarati:*

/usr/lib64/pango/1.6.0/modules/pango-indic-fc.so oryaScriptEngineFc PangoEngineShape PangoRenderFc oriya:*

/usr/lib64/pango/1.6.0/modules/pango-indic-fc.so tamlScriptEngineFc PangoEngineShape PangoRenderFc tamil:*

/usr/lib64/pango/1.6.0/modules/pango-indic-fc.so teluScriptEngineFc PangoEngineShape PangoRenderFc telugu:*

/usr/lib64/pango/1.6.0/modules/pango-indic-fc.so kndaScriptEngineFc PangoEngineShape PangoRenderFc kannada:*

/usr/lib64/pango/1.6.0/modules/pango-indic-fc.so mlymScriptEngineFc PangoEngineShape PangoRenderFc malayalam:*

/usr/lib64/pango/1.6.0/modules/pango-indic-fc.so sinhScriptEngineFc PangoEngineShape PangoRenderFc sinhala:*

/usr/lib64/pango/1.6.0/modules/pango-tibetan-fc.so TibetanScriptEngineFc PangoEngineShape PangoRenderFc tibetan:*

/usr/lib64/pango/1.6.0/modules/pango-basic-fc.so BasicScriptEngineFc PangoEngineShape PangoRenderFc latin:* cyrillic:* greek:* armenian:* georgian:* runic:* ogham:* bopomofo:* cherokee:* coptic:* deseret:* ethiopic:* gothic:* han:* hiragana:* katakana:* old-italic:* canadian-aboriginal:* yi:* braille:* cypriot:* limbu:* osmanya:* shavian:* linear-b:* ugaritic:* glagolitic:* cuneiform:* phoenician:* common:

/usr/lib64/pango/1.6.0/modules/pango-khmer-fc.so KhmerScriptEngineFc PangoEngineShape PangoRenderFc khmer:*

/usr/lib64/pango/1.6.0/modules/pango-indic-lang.so devaIndicScriptEngineLang PangoEngineLang PangoRenderNone devanagari:*

/usr/lib64/pango/1.6.0/modules/pango-indic-lang.so bengIndicScriptEngineLang PangoEngineLang PangoRenderNone bengali:*

/usr/lib64/pango/1.6.0/modules/pango-indic-lang.so guruIndicScriptEngineLang PangoEngineLang PangoRenderNone gurmukhi:*

/usr/lib64/pango/1.6.0/modules/pango-indic-lang.so gujrIndicScriptEngineLang PangoEngineLang PangoRenderNone gujarati:*

/usr/lib64/pango/1.6.0/modules/pango-indic-lang.so oryaIndicScriptEngineLang PangoEngineLang PangoRenderNone oriya:*

/usr/lib64/pango/1.6.0/modules/pango-indic-lang.so tamlIndicScriptEngineLang PangoEngineLang PangoRenderNone tamil:*

/usr/lib64/pango/1.6.0/modules/pango-indic-lang.so teluIndicScriptEngineLang PangoEngineLang PangoRenderNone telugu:*

/usr/lib64/pango/1.6.0/modules/pango-indic-lang.so kndaIndicScriptEngineLang PangoEngineLang PangoRenderNone kannada:*

/usr/lib64/pango/1.6.0/modules/pango-indic-lang.so mlymIndicScriptEngineLang PangoEngineLang PangoRenderNone malayalam:*

/usr/lib64/pango/1.6.0/modules/pango-indic-lang.so sinhIndicScriptEngineLang PangoEngineLang PangoRenderNone sinhala:*

/usr/lib64/pango/1.6.0/modules/pango-syriac-fc.so SyriacScriptEngineFc PangoEngineShape PangoRenderFc syriac:*

/usr/lib64/pango/1.6.0/modules/pango-thai-fc.so ThaiScriptEngineFc PangoEngineShape PangoRenderFc thai:* lao:*

/usr/lib64/pango/1.6.0/modules/pango-arabic-lang.so ArabicScriptEngineLang PangoEngineLang PangoRenderNone arabic:*
```

Poniżej info:

```
koral@koral ~ $ emerge --info;emerge -pv mozilla-firefox xulrunner pango

Portage 2.3_pre13401 (default/linux/amd64/2008.0/desktop, gcc-4.3.3, glibc-2.9_p20081201-r2, 2.6.29-gentoo-r1 x86_64)

=================================================================                                                    

System uname: Linux-2.6.29-gentoo-r1-x86_64-AMD_Athlon-tm-_64_X2_Dual_Core_Processor_5000+-with-gentoo-2.0.0         

Timestamp of tree: Wed, 29 Apr 2009 17:00:17 +0000                                                                   

app-shells/bash:     4.0_p17-r1                                                                                      

dev-java/java-config: 2.1.7                                                                                          

dev-lang/python:     2.6.2                                                                                           

dev-util/cmake:      2.6.3-r1                                                                                        

sys-apps/baselayout: 2.0.0                                                                                           

sys-apps/openrc:     0.4.3-r2                                                                                        

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.9

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.63-r1

sys-devel/automake:  1.5, 1.7.9-r1, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10.2

sys-devel/binutils:  2.19.1-r1

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.1

sys-devel/libtool:   2.2.6a

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.28-r1

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64 ~amd64"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=athlon64 -O2 -fomit-frame-pointer -pipe -DNDEBUG -DG_DISABLE_ASSERT"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/4.2/env /usr/kde/4.2/share/config /usr/kde/4.2/shutdown /usr/share/config"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo /etc/udev/rules.d"

CXXFLAGS="-march=athlon64 -O2 -fomit-frame-pointer -pipe -DNDEBUG -DG_DISABLE_ASSERT"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="assume-digests distlocks fixpackages metadata-transfer parallel-fetch preserve-libs protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://gentoo.po.opole.pl http://ftp.roedu.net/pub/mirrors/gentoo.org/ http://gentoo.inode.at/ http://gentoo.prz.rzeszow.pl"

LANG="pl_PL.UTF-8"

LC_ALL="pl_PL.UTF-8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1"

LINGUAS="pl"

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage/layman/Eaedificata /usr/local/portage/layman/roslin /usr/local/portage/layman/x11 /usr/local/portage/layman/kde-testing /usr/local/portage/other"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="3dnow 3dnowext acl acpi alsa amd64 branding bzip2 cairo cdr cli cracklib crypt cups dbus djvu dri dvd dvdr dvdread emboss evo fam fbcon firefox fortran gdbm gif gstreamer gtkhal iconv isdnlog java5 java6 jpeg kde kdeprefix libnotify lzma mad midi mikmod mmx mp3 mpeg mudflap multilib ncurses network nls nptl nptlonly nsplugin ntfs nvidia ogg opengl openmp pam pcre pdf perl png ppds python qt3support qt4 quicktime readline reflection reiserfs sdl session spl sse sse2 sse3 ssl startup-notification svg symlink sysfs syslog tcpd threads tiff truetype unicode usb vorbis xcomposite xinetd xml xorg xulrunner xv xvid xvmc zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="evdev" KERNEL="linux" LINGUAS="pl" LIRC_DEVICES="serial_igor_cesko" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia fbdev"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, FFLAGS, INSTALL_MASK, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R   ] x11-libs/pango-1.22.4-r1  USE="X -debug -doc" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] net-libs/xulrunner-1.9.0.10 [1.9.0.8] USE="dbus java startup-notification -custom-optimization -gnome" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] www-client/mozilla-firefox-3.0.10  USE="dbus java startup-notification xulrunner -bindist -custom-optimization -gnome -iceweasel -mozdevelop -restrict-javascript" LINGUAS="pl -af -ar -be -bg -bn -bn_IN -ca -cs -cy -da -de -el -en -en_GB -en_US -eo -es -es_AR -es_ES -et -eu -fi -fr -fy -fy_NL -ga -ga_IE -gl -gu -gu_IN -he -hi -hi_IN -hu -id -is -it -ja -ka -kn -ko -ku -lt -lv -mk -mn -mr -nb -nb_NO -nl -nn -nn_NO -oc -pa -pa_IN -pt -pt_BR -pt_PT -ro -ru -si -sk -sl -sq -sr -sv -sv_SE -te -th -tr -uk -zh -zh_CN -zh_TW" 0 kB

Total: 3 packages (1 upgrade, 1 new, 1 reinstall), Size of downloads: 0 kB
```

Last edited by znal on Wed Apr 29, 2009 9:55 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## yaq

 *znal wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> ./defaults/preferences/firefox.js                                                                                                                                                   
> 
> ...

 

Jezeli wersja xulrunnera i firefoxa jest ta sama to powinno chodzic, nie wiem co to moze byc z pango. Pierwotny problem z emerge'owaniem nowego firefoxa moze wynikac z wersji portage - sprawdz na "starszej" czyli tej z ~amd64, a nie super hiper pre alpha. Brakujacy "dosed" to wlasnie kawalek portage'a.

----------

## SlashBeast

sprawdz na sys-apps/portage-2.2_rc31

----------

## znal

 *SlashBeast wrote:*   

> sprawdz na sys-apps/portage-2.2_rc31

 Downgrade portage do tej wersji rozwiązał problem.

Wychodzi na to, że jest bug w portage z repo Eaedificata.

----------

## Arfrever

 *znal wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> dosed: command not found
> ```
> ...

 

Naprawione.

----------

